# New Duck Call



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm thinking of calling in some contests and I want some advice on what call to buy. I have a RNT daisy cutter now and I am thinking of buying a RNT MVP. I'd use the daisy cutter but it sticks up on me during my fedder chuckle. Any suggestions would help


----------



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

I dont know if your into certain brands at all or single/double reed but some calls I would recommend would be either foiles dead meat mallard or timber rattler also lynchmob came out with a new call called stranglehold which is supposed to sound killer or zink but they dont appeal to me to much :wink:


----------



## 2dblind (Feb 23, 2006)

None of those companies are any kind of big player in the competition area. Out of those, Zink is the only one that was represented at the World's this year I beleive. RNT and ECHO are the two big players. Mallard Mauler is another one that is a top end call with Bernie Boyle who is a two time world champ and a Champion of Champions ( which is every five years and you can only compete if you have won a world title). His comp call is the Champ and is a killer call with all the ingredents that is needed for a win, i guarentee you that.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Since 1992 RNT has 8 World Championships, Echo has 5. If I were you I'd stick around those two names.


----------



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

Like ya say RNT make excellent duck calls but if I were you I would go out and try some first before ya buy everybody has there own say on what there favorite call is or whos call is better I know some people who can blow one brand excellent but pick up another and there not as good at it everyones calling style is different but your the one who is going to be on stage not us we can recommend all day but that doesnt mean there gonna be right for you go take some for a test drive


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I really like southern game calls; especially the little joel


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I like punctuation :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> I like punctuation :beer:


 :rollin: I got past 7 words, got confused and gave up.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Zink? they dont make a contest call if im right....

The MVP is a nice call i've blown it...but a Foiles Strait Street would be an good choice to


----------



## 2dblind (Feb 23, 2006)

Your right as of right now Zink does not have a actual comp call. The one that was used at the Worlds this year was a Power Hen that had the instert bored out by Field and Fred, just like a open water. They are in the process of making a comp duck call though. MVP and BOSS are the big players and you prolly cant go wrong with either one. I do encourge you to take a look at Bernie Boyle call the Champ though! Like someone stated above the best thing to do is go out and give them a test run and see what fits YOU the best, dont get sucked in by a name if it isnt gonna work for you.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks guys, looks like I have to go to Cabelas now and play with calls. Any suggestions for the feeder chuckle I can do it and everything but it sticks on me from time to time, right in the middle, any suggestions to eliminate this problem or at least lessen it?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

go Zink, foils is over rated. owned both and zink calls hands down are the best. Go buy a foiles if you wanna buy new reeds every other month!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

goosebusters2 said:


> Thanks guys, looks like I have to go to Cabelas now and play with calls.


This is the best thing you could do. This will give you an opportunity to try different styles, materials etc... Give them a test drive and go with the one that works best for you. Good luck!

Chris


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

wow why does everyone think foiles calls break reeds that easy? The goose calls deffently dont have 2....havent replaced them yet

ZINK DOESNT MAKE COMP CALLS


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

never broke a reed in a foiles call either, i dont know what your doing breaking a reed every other month...gonna have to throw the :bs:


----------



## CompetitionHunter (Nov 22, 2006)

I own a RNT M.V.P. THat call is good for about 3 minutes of constant calling then.......BLAHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIII. Try doing a feed chuckle 3 minutes into a constant blowing session and all you will end up with is a sound going into a high pitch lock-up. I contacted RNT personally about this because I wanted to throw it away after coming out of the field with it. They did advise me that this is a contest calling call and that if they know you will be using it in the field at the time of order, they sand the toneboard down some to prevent the sticking for use with a hunting call. He also said there would be a difference in the sound..but hardley noticeable and not as loud. If you where going to go with the M.V.P, you only have about 2 minutes of great calling before you need to stop.....or the judges will for you . I am not by no means "Dissing" the M.V.P...Great hail..loud sound, and great tone....but only for so long and only on the stage (unless you want a great hail call in the field). I know this from experience. So please people..dont question me about it.
-Heath


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Good thing contests only call for 90 seconds of blowing then I guess.


----------



## CompetitionHunter (Nov 22, 2006)

I also wanted to add that buying a competiton style call.. If Im paying over ahundred dollars, I would it to perform both on the stage AND in the field. We have earned it!The RNT M.V.P. does not perform in the field. And for the money that it will be costing you...go with something that performs in both. You will get better results in the long run and be happy at the same time. 
Happy Hunting!

Hey...I want my cake and eat it to...... When it comes to hunting


----------



## CompetitionHunter (Nov 22, 2006)

You said it right,,,,,,,


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Zink Power Hen or an Echo are both good choices. Find one that fits you, I tried the Acrylic Power Hen and sounded alright on it, however, I sounded better on the half wood half polycarb one so I bought that one first.


----------



## JBO (Dec 6, 2006)

If you are having problems with the calls sticking you can simply put chapstick on the back of the reed and the sticking problem is gone. i do this for all my calls and none of the stick anymore.

Try it

Josh

As for my recommendation I think that if you are looking for a comp call and field call to go with the RNT Original. That call has won many contests and has a great high ball on it. I had one before going all foiles and let me tell you that thing rocks!


----------



## CompetitionHunter (Nov 22, 2006)

I tryed that trick, It only works for me a good 5 minutes. But I guess all calls are different and everyone blows different.


----------



## hunter357 (May 16, 2007)

the chapstick worked just fine for me. i have it on three calls and it works just fine. i also have the RNT Original. its a sweet call. does just about everything. But ive had really good luck with the RNT Timbre and the Echo XLT timber. My buddy has ran the RNT Short Barrel for 4 years now and just replaced the guts on it this last season. prolly didnt help much but i like where your headed with the going to cabelas idea.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

WingedShooter7 said:


> ZINK DOESNT MAKE COMP CALLS


Well, maybe not duck calls but Field won the world goose with a Zink call two years ago.

As for a call to hunt and blow comps with, I would never bring my competition call in the field. It is just too loud, plain and simple. I hunt with wood and poly cards. My acrylic would blow their ears out. 
Buster try blowing a Big Guy's Best Widow Maker. It is a sweet call. Everyone blows MVPs and Foiles.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i meant duck as were talking about duck...

Zink Money Maker- COMP CALL FOR GOOSE

and comp calls arent bad in the field or lake when the ducks are like 400 yards out..but i like double reeds for hunting


----------

